# Sand im Miniteich



## Dachfrosch (18. Apr. 2009)

Kann man statt Verlegesand auch Dekosand nehmen? Ich hab da nämlich noch recht viel davon zuhause 
Es ist ein ungefärbter, sehr feiner Sand.


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Kannst Du sicher sein, dass der nicht irgendwie behandelt oder parfumiert ist?


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Es steht "natur" drauf - und er sieht (und riecht) auch irgendwie wie ganz gewöhnlicher Sand aus, nur eben sehr fein.


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Hi,

ich denke, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Dachfrosch (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Hab die Teicherde rausgenommen, den Sand reingefüllt und bewundere nun schon den dritten Tag mein klares Wasser


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Servus Suni

Dürfen wir mitschauen


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Es ist noch immer schön klar! 
Ich hoffe, es klappt mit dem Bild


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Servus Suni

Hat geklappt mit dem Bild 

Sieht sehr schön aus, dein Mini


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Danke - ich hab grad zwei __ Schnecken aus dem elterlichen Teich hineingesetzt, jetzt hab ich endlich Tiere!


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Hui, hui, ich hab gestern in meinen Trog Kinderspielsand eingefüllt - das Wasser sieht fürchterlich aus, ich hoffe, der Sand setzt sich rasch wieder *grusel*


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Hi Suni,

kannst ja mal versuchen, ein wenig nachzuhelfen: Gartenschlauch mit Brause - let it rain 

Anonsten  abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Wühl ich da nicht erst recht wieder alles auf? :shock


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Du sollst ja nicht die Jetdüse reinhalten sondern von oben brausen. Das wühlt nix auf, das schlägt nieder.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sand im Miniteich*

Okay, dann lass ich es morgen regnen, wenn das Wasser bis dahin nicht klarer ist


----------



## Dachfrosch (11. Mai 2009)

gestern hat es per Gartenschlauch geregnet und heute morgen ist das Wasser glasklar


----------

